# Year 10 school places



## sarahjb (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi, I have been told that its a nightmare to get school places in Hong Kong, is that for all year groups. We are hoping to move to HK in the next few months but I need to find a school place for my 14 year old son, he will be going into year 10 in aug/sept- UK school system. Do you think there is any possibility of finding a school at such late notice, we only found out we were moving 2 days go. Thanks


----------



## kimwy (Sep 25, 2011)

Although it is a nightmare to find schools, this is more for the entry years at year 1 & 7 and all years at primary schools (complete nightmare). Because expats tend to move around, there are always place becoming available during the year, and also at the age of your son , quite a few are moving on to boarding school etc. Your best move would be to contact all the international school and ask about getting on the waiting list.


----------



## mamamaven (Apr 10, 2012)

Have you had any success in securing offers? 

I'd say that, while it may not be too much of a struggle to get a place, it's important to consider the potential disruption to your son at such a critical stage.


----------

